#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Namtok Si Khit National Park

## dirtydog

*Namtok Si Khit National Park*

*Nakhon Sri Thammarat*

*General Information*

Nam Tok Si kheed National Park located in Par Yang Prong National Forest Reserve and Khao Yai National Forest Reserve, Si kheed Sub-district, Sichol District, Nahkon Si Thamarat province. This area, about 60,625 Rais (97 squares kilometers), and has been declared a national park since June 17, 1999

*Geography*

The surveyed area is a part of Nakhon Si Thamarat Mountain Range (Banthad Mountain Range) which is on the border between Surat Thani Province and Nakhon Si Thamarat Province, alternated between plains and complicated-high mountain range, in Kanchanadit District and Sichol Dictrict. The mountain range, lying north and south along western seacoast, is a watershed, and in the middle has complicated-high mountain range sloping east and west. Most of the plains are in the east part. The highest mountain is Keymode Mountain 1,303 meters above sea level. The others are; Khaonang Mountain 881 meters, Wangpung Mountain 600 meters, Plaiclarm Mountain 599 meters, and Khunhuaykaew Mountain 582 meters, approximately 700 meters above sea level. Because the mountains, are the source of streams so that there are many-level waterfalls alternated between ponds, and are limestone mountains so that there are wonderfully beautiful caves such as Khaopubpa Cave, Tharnlord Cave and Suanprang Cave for examples.

*Climate*

The area is situated in Malaya Peninsula and influenced by monsoon in both sides that causes rain and nice weather almost all the year round. Rainy Season has heavy rain in May to January. Dry Season is in February to April.

----------

